# 5 Reasons Why I'm No Longer Updating iTunes



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

http://blog.wired.com/geekdad/2008/09/why-im-no-longe.html

His reasons basically boil down to:
1. The installer is 80MB in size.
2. MobileMe -- installed by default, but most (Windows) users will never use it -- until they get an iPhone.
3. Bonjour -- secret program installed by default... for what?
4. Safari -- why is its installation accepted by default by the update program? (This one I agree with completely.)
5. Outlook Add-In -- so that you can sync your contacts with your iPhone (or iPod), but perhaps should be optional?


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

TechGuy said:


> http://blog.wired.com/geekdad/2008/09/why-im-no-longe.html
> 
> His reasons basically boil down to:
> 1. The installer is 80MB in size.
> ...


Update it? It was one of my first removed apps from XPSP2 OEM install.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Never installed iTunes in the first place, so this isn't an issue for me.


----------



## Chrismichael (Jul 27, 2008)

So can I uninstall Bonjour and still use Itunes?


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Yup, that's my understanding. (Although I haven't bothered to do so.)


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

RootbeaR said:


> Update it? It was one of my first removed apps from XPSP2 OEM install.


great minds....


----------

